# Philippe le Chancelier (1160-1235)



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Philippe le Chancelier was a french poet and classical composer of school of Notre-Dame France.
He is in the same league has Pérotin and Léonin ,, made of the same ink.

My guest is the following someone that enjoy Pérotin and Léonin will probably enjoy Le chancelier,
i read he left us 80 musical work according to wikipedia.

My verdict his, he may not be has interresting has Pérotin or Léonin bust he is still a distinguished menber of the ars antiqua period, sometime he sound similar to these two but have is flavor, i would says all does his music pretty it's rather simplistic, simplistic dosen't mean it's bad.

My father said it sounded like gregorian i said to him i beg to differ, i heard ''real full blown gregorian''
and it dosen't sound like le chancelier.So i guess you can try this composer out he is a good lisen, i was not riveted on my chair when i would lisen to him but i only heard him like twice.

Gregorian to my knowledge is more like Herman the cripple to an extend Hildegard von Bingen, but for a reason Bingen is not full blown gregorian , to amateur perhaps, my father dosen know ars antiqua that mutch or medieval or renaissance like i do, but i never claim to be omniscient.

Sorry for not putting mutch more on the actual composer of this post since very little is know from wikipedia per se unless there are page of fan im not aware of.

But if im fair enought he is has important has Adam de la Halle for his era, he should not be dismiss,
im not mad crazy about his work but i only had fews lisen like i said.What is your view on this gentelman please TC menber, he seem to be relatively obscur i only discover him recently and randomly.

:tiphat:

p.s i hope i wont upset a frenchman and perhaps i only heard one record of him so i can't tell i can be totally fair.


----------

